# Bottling wand and punts - slow flow



## MN-winer (Dec 27, 2010)

I couldn't find anything on this so decided to post. I was bottling my Rosso Fortisimo yesterday and had a very difficult time filling bottles with a punt on the bottom. I can't seem to get a quick flow with those bottles. Its not a huge problem but it slows the bottling process by quite a bit and most of my bottles have punts (the hump at bottom for those who don't know what it is).

This has been a problem for a while now but the more bottling I do the more irritating it gets. I'd prefer not to buy any expensive equipment.

Any ideas to get faster flow?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends on what you consider expensive. The Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler @ $35.00 is the best little filler around. I used that for several years before using the enolmatic. I would line all 30 bottles up in the bottling crate and just move from one to another. Pretty slick and quick.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 27, 2010)

MN-winer...

Does your filling wand have two guards around the tip or just one.

If it has two, you have to try to push the filler down onto the top of the punt.

It it has one, you position the wand with the guard to the outside of the bottle, and place the tip against the side of the punt.

Either way a bit of a nuisance. Not sure if they actually run slower as I have very few punted bottles.

Steve


----------



## PPBart (Dec 27, 2010)

cpfan said:


> MN-winer...
> 
> ...you have to try to push the filler down onto the top of the punt...



I've had the same irritation many times (a lot of my bottles have the punt)! I just position the filler on the peak of the punt -- not so hard once you get some practice.

Speaking of the punt -- I know the history of it, but what purpose does it really serve today?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 27, 2010)

The tip of your wand is small and when you place it against the punt you are actually closing the opening. I rest mine on the side until it nears the top then adjust to the top.

The big advantage to the punt is if the glass has and imperfection in it and it has a flat bottom it won't stand straight, with a punt it will not affect it. Plus using a floor corker the punts indentation allows the raised section on the corker to rest into. On a flat bottom you will get a lot of pressure in a small area that could break the bottle.

I actually prefer the btls. with a punt over flat ones.


----------



## MN-winer (Dec 28, 2010)

OK - thanks for the ideas. I'll try a few things next time.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> The tip of your wand is small and when you place it against the punt you are actually closing the opening. I rest mine on the side until it nears the top then adjust to the top.
> 
> The big advantage to the punt is if the glass has and imperfection in it and it has a flat bottom it won't stand straight, with a punt it will not affect it. Plus using a floor corker the punts indentation allows the raised section on the corker to rest into. On a flat bottom you will get a lot of pressure in a small area that could break the bottle.
> 
> I actually prefer the btls. with a punt over flat ones.



I too have a ton of punted bottles and prefer them. 

I used to have the same problem at first. I learned to just lightly press the tip against the punt to get the wine flowing at a decent speed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish I could just pick up about 50 cases of new green and clear punted bottle for about $5.00 each. I get a ton of blue and amber ones which are ok but hard to match labels with. I also get several red bottles I just give away or toss.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Depends on what you consider expensive. The Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler @ $35.00 is the best little filler around. I used that for several years before using the enolmatic. I would line all 30 bottles up in the bottling crate and just move from one to another. Pretty slick and quick.




I 2nd the Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Gravity Filler


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

You guys are killing me here.....George will like my next order I place after the new year. Just added this to the wish list.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I wish I could just pick up about 50 cases of new green and clear punted bottle for about $5.00 each. I get a ton of blue and amber ones which are ok but hard to match labels with. I also get several red bottles I just give away or toss.



Um... I definitely don't have 50 cases worth... but if you want some green punted bottles I will GLADLY trade you for some blue ones!!!

I want blue bottles for my blueberry wine for the wedding... but it is so hard to get them around here!


----------

